
Show HN: Slidebox – A damn fine photo manager for your phone - jihip
http://slidebox.co
======
Nadya
This looks really clean - however the only thing that would prevent me from
using it is it doesn't seem to have any privacy controls. Can I sort photos
into a password-protected album?

Spotted a typo.

>Please check your email to confirm singup.

------
jihip
Just applied for Winter 2016! We're looking for some tough questions to
answer! What do you guys think? Do we have a shot?

~~~
arsalanb
Firstly, maybe you should remove the (YC W2016) from the title. It is kind of
confusing and led me to assume you were already a YC backed company. It's kind
of unnecessary too, IMO, but I may be 100% wrong on this.

But about the app itself —

Love the simple design! You could add the "Available on App Store" button
which looks more neat. But the app, and the website looks cool.

I think there is insufficient data for most people to tell you if you have a
shot at YC. This is only ONE side of the whole story, which is PRODUCT. We may
need to know about user stats, and so many other things. There may be some
very experienced folks here who can help, though.

Best of luck, and I hope you get in! Kudos, my friend!

~~~
jihip
I think you are right about YC W2016 title. I'm actually going to delete this
thread and start a general YC W2016 candidates forum -- I think that works
better.

~~~
dang
Yes, we took that out. It implies that the company was funded by YC.

